# How do you like your carbon fiber battons?



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I just ordered a new sail with carbon fiber battens. 

Haven't tried it out yet but I am pretty pumped. Battens are not much thicker than a noodle. 

Pretty pumped to try it out.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Mine are still fiberglass, but thank you for doing your part to keep carbon from getting into the atmosphere!


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I am doing my part 

I went CF for everything from the deck up on my sailing kayak to keep weight down. My first sail was pretty good, but wasn't giving me the power I wanted. So I decided a bigger sail was in order. Sail I got has a bit more height, more foot and a bunch more roach. What impressed me was how small and light the battens need to be to hold the sails shape. 

Any way, I am amused by minor things


----------



## ogada (May 12, 2020)

i love these buttons as it feels so good while touching them and they have a good quality


----------

